# question reguarding polk centre channel



## cubspride (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello all so I have a odd idea. I currently have polk rti4 bookshelf speakers for my left and right and a csi3 for my center and some pioneers for surrounds. Im wanting to get some better surrounds. I had the idea of ordering 2 more csi3s flipped on there side to use as the left and right fronts and moving the rti4s to the rear. I know it will timber match well that's my main thing I wanna stay in series. The csi3 is pretty cheap 2 of them will cost less than rti4-8. So anyway it's like 90 percent home theater 10 percent music. Is this a crazy idea or would it work well. 

Thanks lot Dan


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

With a typical MTM center I think it would work quite well as MTM's generally sound better when placed vertically due to off-axis response, phasing issues, comb filtering/lobbing effect etc. of most horizontal MTM speakers. The Polk's are a raised tweeter MTM designed to be placed horizontally, raising the tweeter above the horizontal plane of the mids helps with many of the issues associated with horizontal MTMs. 

So, I'm not sure just how the CSi3 would do in a vertical application? Hopefully someone with more knowledge on speaker design will chime in with their thoughts. I'd think you'd be better off with two more RTi4 or better yet RTi6 or RTi8 floor standers for the fronts rather than CSi3.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think most manufacturers state if their speakers can be rotated (vertical or horizontal). If Polk does not specifically state they are rotatable, I am not sure I would try it, unless you can get the speakers on a trial basis and experiment with them.


----------



## cubspride (Oct 24, 2013)

I actually just got my hands on some brand new fxi 3 surrounds on ebay for 150 score! Thanks for the input guys


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That'll work! Congrats on the score.


----------



## cubspride (Oct 24, 2013)

Ya I'm stoked now I just need a new blu ray.player my lens on my ps3 crapped out


----------

